# Kill Devil Hills/Outer Banks Vacation Riding?



## dfarley13 (Aug 3, 2008)

I will be spending the week in Kill Devil Hills in July on vacation. I want to have a bike to ride around, but was unsure whether that should be the road bike, mountain bike. I have heard that the roads can get quite sandy, and I wasnt sure whether that should impact my choice. I am a little less afraid to beat up the mountain bike that the road bike. I figure if I bring the road bike, there are some nice long rides, but the mtb might be ok for that too.

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

NC-12 is all there is. no worries about the sand...i always bring the road bike. flat, straight, often windy. north to duck & back is ~40mi. can't go very far south without going over a long and nasty bridge (bonner).


----------



## myk (Jul 4, 2008)

Whichever bike you bring, watch out for the crazy drivers. I would highly recommend riding the beach road(NC12) early in the morning. While it's true you cannot go far without coming to an ugly bridge, if you want to ride farther, you can always turn around and do it again. I have a nice little loop that's about 9 miles long that doesn't even take me across the (158)bypass. I live on the west side of the bypass.

Mike


----------

